# Newbie - 1st IVF - bfn



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hiya all,

Finished first IVF cycle - BFN yesterday.  

Feel very disheartened, but prepared for neg result so kind of handling it.  

Just feel like time running out - 39 in July with high hormone levels - but going for second cycle soon, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Tracey-Jane
Just wanted to say hello and send you hugs for your BFN  
Keep us posted and I too will keep everything crossed for you next time around
Take Care
Dydie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi traceyjayne

so sorry about your bfn hun   it will probably take a bit of time for it all to sink in, i'm here if you feel you need to talk

fingers crossed for next time

pam xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya TJ

I am due to have my screening appointment for ivf on the 22nd of this month, followed by post screening 3 weeks later then hopefully start on my first ivf.

So sorry you got a BFN hun but hang on in there!  Are they able to tell you after ivf of any reason why they think it hasn't worked for you?

Looking forward to getting started myself but also scared and realistic to the fact that it may not work for me. Have gone thru 10 iui's, one which resulted in a BFP but then I sadly m/c'd just before the 6 week mark!

Take care of yourself and fingers crossed for you for a BFP next time!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm so sorry 

Fingers crossed for next time


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi TJ

Sending you a big hug    

Take care and keep strong 

Shaz xxx


----------



## TraceyJayne (Mar 6, 2005)

Hiya

Thank you all for your comforting relies, it's nice to know there are other people in the same boat!

Karen C - sorry to hear about your m'c, hope your first IVF is successful - keep me posted.  They didnt say why my 1st cycle didnt work, think embies just wouldn't implant themselves - little sods!  I have appointment tonight to sort out 2nd cycle, drugs regime, start date etc. so feeling excited about starting again, but hope it works this time, cos think I will be devastated at a 2nd BFN.
Anyway take care everyone,
Tracey
xxx


----------

